

Ghost Acquires Roon.io - Ethan_Mick
https://blog.ghost.org/roon/

======
jkoschei
This is a match made in heaven. Crazy how fast it happened, too - it's only
been a few weeks since Sam Soffes announced on Twitter that he was trying to
figure out what to do with Roon.

~~~
johnonolan
We had a quick call on Skype and it pretty much went from there :)

------
3solarmasses
Congrats to Roon and Ghost! Looks like a good match. I hope to see some Roon
inspired features in Ghost in the near future :)

------
ozh
As an aside, that's the first time I notice Ghost's logo. I don't get it.

~~~
_mayo
I think it's supposed to be a representation of a few lines of text.

